# At what age did you/will you take your child the cinema? *updated*



## DizzyMoo

Hi folks, Well ice age 3 has come out & josh has been pestering to go see it & this is the 1st thing he's ever asked to see. He has number 1 & 2 so recognised it, I explained it was the new one & he asked if he could have it, I told him that its new so cant buy it just yet but we can see it in a really big room with lots of people & a really big tele, He kinda understood i think.
We're going with my cousin & 1 of her little girls tomorrow afternoon as a surprise for them both hehehe

My son is 3 1/2, do you think this is to young or a good age?
Do you have any tips/advice to try make it a good experience & not scary for him & the lil girl?
If you have already been the pics with your child how did it go? Is there anything you would do diff next time?

Thank you xx


----------



## mommyof3co

I think he's old enough IF you think he is able to do it. Will he sit down and watch a movie at home? 

We took Casen when he was 1 and that was a disaster lol...we took him again at like 2 1/2-3 and he was fine, they have now each been a few times...well we don't take Hayden yet


----------



## DizzyMoo

oh god yeh he's been able to sit & watch childrens cartoon films for about 18mth lol he loves em, i think its more the dark room full of people & the loud tele that i was worried might scare him . Ive tried to explain & said we'd get pick n mix to share lol 
he's really excited id hate for it to scare him :(


----------



## letia659

we have been taking our son since he was 2yrs it never scared him he loved it. some advice we never took him during opening week or at night so the theater wouldnt be packed just in case he acted out. if he loves cartoons I doubt it will scare him my son was just more amazed than scared. but the Ice Age movie around here is in 3D that might scare him. I think he will be fine but all you can do is take him and see how it goes. good luck!


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah maybe try an afternoon showing for his first time, not as busy. I don't think he would be scared..the boys never were but my DH also has a huge home theater system so they are use to it lol


----------



## Parkep

hey hun i know here they do kid day. They take a kid friendly movie 
and during the afternoon a bunch of kids come. They have little 
chairs set up for them, it look fun and if they act out or get 
scared the other parents understand, no SHHH! lol maybe
they have something like that there?


----------



## DizzyMoo

Right well yesterday i took him & the 1st 10 minutes he was scared, but of the dark. We went to the show starting at 1, got pink n mix , pop the works . When we went into cinema room to get a seat i was surprised to find we were the ONLY 2 ppl there ! lol 

So we sat down & waited around 5-10mins for the tele to start with the adverts he was fine once it started, but really worried in the dark coz there were hardly any lights on, sweets n pop out he was fine. last 20 mins he got tired n sleepy but his own fault for getting up at stupid o'clock with excitement lol
He loved the film though & there were some quite comical bits really. 

He wants to go again now *sigh*


----------



## vicky

my dad has taken kacy a couple of times the first time she was just over two, i thought she was too young and she did'nt really watch tv, my dad said the best time to take her was 5 mins before it the movie starts so she didn't get bored, since then me and matty took her the cinema and she loved it we went in 10 mins after the time, she asked some questions and we had to remind her that she had to be quiet.

glad he liked it hun


----------



## mommyof3co

Awww I'm glad he did so good!!!!


----------



## MissMandieMitz

There's a theater near where I live that has a movie night specifically for mommies and their kids (any age). They have a changing table and the sound isn't so loud. I want to take Max eventually, I think he'd enjoy it! He's already starting to look at the tv for a few minutes at a time.


----------



## Tilly

I've been wondering the same thing with Bethanie, shes 2 1/2 and keeps telling me that she wants to go to the cinema.. no clue wheres shes got this idea from. She'll sit down to watch a fair few things, but the only full length film she watches over and over beginning to end is Robin Hood.

Glad it went well and he enjoyed his film. :)


----------



## mandy81

Sophie-louise was 2 1/2 years old when I first took her to the cinema, Dylan is 3 and i'm taking him tonight for the first time to see ice age 3,, can't wait to see if he will like it hopefully he will be good lol


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww he'll love it , its quite funny really. Josh wants to go again & is asking everyday now haha


----------



## joeyjo

I still remember my first trip to the cinema I was about 3 and we went to see 101 Dalmations the old version way back in the early 1980s...
Cruella de'Vil scared me, I hid under my seat and cried then fell asleep...

I never wanted to go to the cinema again until Jurassic Park came out!! :rofl::rofl: That was the 2nd film I saw.

The 3rd was "Fried Green Tomatoes..."

So choose your film carefully!! Although it may have influenced my career choices I suppose - I'm a vet!


----------

